
Glyphosate shown to disrupt microbiome 'at safe levels', study claims - adsfqwop
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/may/16/glyphosate-shown-to-disrupt-microbiome-at-safe-levels-study-claims
======
acd
Glyphosate is linked claimed to cause breast cancer.
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23756170](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23756170)

------
pecanpie
The article doesn't link to the paper as far as I can tell. So here's a link:

[https://glyphosatestudy.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/05/MICRO...](https://glyphosatestudy.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/05/MICROBIOME-GLY-PILOT-IN-PRESS-8-5-1.pdf)

